
Show HN: 24hourhomepage.com – Own the day: 86400 seconds, one giant story - higgins
https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=24hourhomepage.com
======
higgins
Haha...I posted the wrong link. :facepalm: ️ Here is the site:
[https://24hourhomepage.com](https://24hourhomepage.com)

FWIW, the yc link posted is from the project account I set up for this. I
figure it'll be better to just use my user account. :)

------
higgins
If you are an artist or entrepreneur who is looking for work or have a
creative story to tell, email me at 24hourhomepage {at} gmail.com and we'll
work out some free time to promote your skills. Thank you!

